# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  يا نسـاء الجنـه أبشرن

## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخواتي موضوع مميز جدا نقلته من أخت لكم اسمها حاملة المسك

ّّّّّّّّّّ
سأطرح بين أيديكم موضوع يهم كل فتاة 
ويهم كل من لها أمال وطموحات 
يهم من يحب البناء ولا يهدم
يهم اصحاب العقول الراجحة 
موضوعي يتكلم عن وقت ليس بمثل هذا الوقت
وزمان ليس بمثل زماننا 
ومكان هو أرفع أن يكون بمكاننا 
ألا وهي 
الجنة
ملتقى الأبرار والصادقين
ملتقى من صدقوا ما وعد الله
ملتقى من قال أنا لله 
اليوم لا اتكلم عن نعيم لكل أهلها بل اتكلم عن فئه منها
نعم فئه وصفت بأنها وقود للنار وأكثر أهلها
وصفت بناقصت العقل و الدين
وصفت بالفتنة العظيمة من بعد الدجال
ومع هذا لم تتنازل عن طموحها لعلو ذاك المكان
لم تتنازل لتعطي قصرها لغيرها
لم تتنازل عن زوجها بالجنه لغيرها من النساء
لم تتنازل عن القصور والعبيد وكل هذا 
لم تتنازل ان تعصي وتكون من المحرومين من روئيه رب الكون 
لم تتنازل لتعطي غيرها مكانها بالجلوس والاستماع لرب العالمين
(( النــــــــــــ  ـساء وجنات الخــلد )) 
لكم أن تتخيلوا هذا النعيم لهنَّ تخيلوا هل تستطيعون ؟ ، طبعاً : لا ؛ إن فيها ما لا عين رأت ولا أذنن سمعت . 
حواء : هل تعلمين مدى النعيم الذي ستجدينه في الجنة ؟
حواء : هل أنتي متشوقة لمعرفة هذا النعيم ؟
حواء : لا تجعلي نفسك أقل منهنَّ (( نساء الجنة نساء الجنة نساء الحنة ))
نســـــــــــــ  ــــــاء الأرض بالجنة ...
هم اللآتي فزنَّ 
هم اللآتي يغرنَّ منهم حور الجنهـ
هم من صلينَّ وصمنَّ واعتكفنَّ وعبدنَّ الله 
لهنَّ فالجنه مثل ماللرجل فيها
بشرى لكنَّ .. من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم 

عندما يقضي الله أمر العباد ويختار من يختار لجنته ويختار من يختار لغضبه وناره
عند دخول النساء للجنه يحصل فيها حوار بين حور الجنه والآدميات :
نحن أكثر حُسنا وبهاء ً وأبهر جمالا وخلقة منكن أيتها الآدميات .. لما ذُكر من وصفنا في القرآن 
والسنة، ولقوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في دعائه على الميت في الجنازة: "وأبدله زوجا خيرا من 
زوجه". واسمعن ما ورد في وصفنا .. لو أن حورية واحدة من حوريات العين .. اطلعت من السماء 
لأضاءت لها، ولقهر ضوء وجهها الشمس والقمر.. وقد وصفنا الله تعالى ، 
فقال جل وعلا : "خيّرات حسان" فالخيرات ما أختارهن الله فأبدع خلقهن باختياره، فاختيار الله لا 
يشبه اختيار الآدميين. ثم قال جل شأنه : "حسان" فوصفنا بالحُسن فإذا وصف خالق الحُسن 
شيئا بالحُسن فانظرن ما هناك. 
رد الآدميات :

بل نحن أفضل من الحور العين بسبعين ألف ضعف، كما روي مرفوعاً ، وقد ذكر ابن المبارك: إن 
نساء الدنيا من دخلت منهن الجنة فضلن على الحور العين بما عملن في الدنيا. 
حور العين 
نحن في الجنة نأخذ بعضنا بأيدي بعض ونغني بأصوات لم تسمع الخلائق بأحسن منها ولا 
بمثلها .. 
نحن الراضيات فلا نسخط أبداً .. 
ونحن المقيمات فلا نظعن أبداً .. 
ونحن الخالدات فلا نموت أبداً .. 
ونحن النعمات فلا نبؤس أبداً .. 
ونحن خيرات حسان .. 
حبيبات لأزواج كرام". 
نساء الدنيا 
اسمعنَّ ما قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها في ذلك رداً عليكنَّ : إن الحور العين إذا قلن هذه المقالة 
أجابهن المؤمنات من نساء أهل الدنيا: 
نحن المصليات وما صليتن، 
ونحن الصائمات وما صمتن، 
ونحن المتوضئات وما توضأتن، 
ونحن المتصدقات وما تصدقتن. 
قالت عائشة رضي الله عنها: فغلبنهنَّ والله
وللنســــاء الارض القصور والعبيد والتيجان والخيام وكل ماتشتهي النفس 
فلا عين رأت ولا أذنٌُ سمعت ولا خطر ع قلب بشر
ولاكن لايوجد أعزب بالجنه فنساء الجنة من الأرض 

المرأة في الجنة لاتخرج عن هذه الحالات الست :
1- إما أن تموت قبل أن تتزوج .. فهذه يزوجها الله – عزوجل – في الجنة من رجل من أهل الدنيا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : { ما في الجنة أعزب } [أخرجه مسلم]، قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: إذا لم تتزوج – أي المرأة – في الدنيا فإن الله تعالى يزوجها ما تقر بها عينها في الجنة.. فالنعيم في الجنة ليس مقصورا على الذكور وإنما هو للذكور والإناث ومن جملة النعيم: الزواج. 
2- إما أن تموت بعد طلاقها قبل أن تتزوج من آخر.. وهذه مثل الأولى ..
3- إما أن تكون متزوجة ولكن لا يدخل زوجها معها الجنة، والعياذ بالله .. وكذلك هذه مثل الأولى والثانية ، . قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين: فالمرأة إذا كانت من أهل الجنة ولم تتزوج أو كان زوجها ليس من أهل الجنة فإنها إذا دخلت الجنة فهناك من أهل الجنة من لم يتزوجوا من الرجال. أي فيتزوجها أحدهم. 
4- إما أن تموت بعد زواجها ، وهذه لزوجها الذي ماتت عنه إن دخل الجنة ..
5- إما أن يموت زوجها وتبقى بعده بلا زوج حتى تموت فهي زوجة له في الجنة إن دخل الجنة ..
6- إما أن يموت زوجها فتتزوج بعده غيره ..فإنها تكون لآخر أزواجها مهما كثروا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : { المرأة لآخر أزواجها } [سلسلة الأحاديث الصحيحة للألباني]. ولقول حذيفة – – لامرأته: ( إن شئت أن تكوني زوجتي في الجنة فلا تزوجي بعدي فإن المرأة في الجنة لآخر أزواجها في الدنيا فلذلك حرم الله على أزواج النبي أن ينكحن بعده لأنهن أزواجه في الجنة ). 
ومع الوصف المذكور للأزواج الا ان الله سبحانه وتعالى لم يشوق نساء الجنه للجنه برجالها ولذاك سبب الا وهو حياء المرأه 
أن شوق المرأة للرجال ليس كشوق الرجال للمرأة – كما هو معلوم – ولهذا فإن الله شوّق الرجال بذكر نساء الجنة مصداقا لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( ما تركت بعدي فتنة أضر على الرجال من النساء ) – أخرجه البخاري
أما المرأة فشوقها إلى الزينة من اللباس والحلي يفوق شوقها إلى الرجال لأنه مما جبلت عليه كما قال تعالى ( أومن ينشأ في الحلية ) – الزخرف آية 18- 
4- قال الشيخ ابن عثيمين : إنما ذكر – أي الله عز وجل – الزوجات للأزواج لأن الزوج هو الطالب وهو الراغب في المرأة فلذلك ذكرت الزوجات للرجال في الجنة وسكت عن الأزواج للنساء ولكن ليس مقتضى ذلك أنه ليس لهن أزواج .. بل لهن أزواج من بني آدم 
صفـــــــــــات نساء الجنة
إذا دخلت المرأة الجنة فإن الله يعيد إليها شبابها وبكارتها لقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إن الجنة لايدخلها عجوز .... إن الله تعالى إذا أدخلهن الجنة حولهن أبكارا ) . 
ورد في بعض الآثار أن نساء الدنيا يكن في الجنة أجمل من الحور العين بأضعاف كثيرة نظرا لعبادتهن الله . 
وبشرى لك اختي الفاضله....
الجنة قد تزينت لكن معشر النساء كما تزينت للرجال ( في مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر ) فالله الله أن تضعن الفرصة فإن العمر عما قليل يرتحل ولا يبقى بعده إلا الخلود الدائم ، فليكن خلودكن في الجنة – إن شاء الله – واعلمن أن الجنة مهرها الإيمان والعمل الصالح وليس الأماني الباطلة مع التفريط وتذكرن قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا صلت المرأة خمسها وصامت شهرها وحصنت فرجها وأطاعت زوجها قيل لها : ادخلي الجنة من أي أبواب الجنة شئت ) .

صفات ازواج نســـــــاء الجنه وهم من بني أدم....
يبعث الله الرجال من اهل الجنة على صورة أبيهم آدم جردا مردا مكحلين فى الثالثة والثلاثين من العمر على مسحة وصورة يوسف وقلب أيوب ولسان محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 
وقد أنعم الله عليهم بتمام الكمال والجمال والشباب لا يموتون ولا ينامون 

صفــــــــــات غلمان او عبيد نساء الجنهـ :
, قال صلى الله عليه وسلم فى وصفهن أن المؤمن لينظر ال مخ ساقها ( أى زوجته ) كما ينظر أحدكم الى السلك من الفضه فى الياقوت ( كأنهن فى شفافية الجواهر ) على رؤوسهن التيجان وثيابهن الحرير 
وهم خلق من خلق الجنة وهم خدم الجنة الصغار يطوفون على أهل الجنة بالطعام والشراب وقائمين على خدمتهم 
وهم من تمام النعيم لأهل الجنة فرؤيتهم وحدها دون خدمتهم من المسرة
(وَيَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ وِلْدَانٌ مُخَلَّدُونَ إِذَا رَأَيْتَهُمْ حَسِبْتَهُمْ لُؤْلُؤاً مَنْثُوراً)
سورة الإنسان 19
بشرى لك من كانت عقيم بالدنيا ودخلت الجنهـ :
المولودون فى الجنة 
هذه رحمة لمن حرم الأنجاب فى الدنيا واذا أشتهى أحد من أهل الجنة الولد 
أعطاه الله برحمته كما يشاء
(لَهُمْ مَا يَشَاءُونَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ)
سورة الزمر : 34

----------


## عزتي بديني

السلام عليكم بوركتي اختي الفاضلة ونفع الله بما تكتبين

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
واياك بارك
اشكرك

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

هل تعلمن غالياتي ما هي أسماء الجنة وما هي معانيها ؟
أسماء الجنة ومعانيها 
* الاسم الاول الجنة وأصل اشتقاق هذه اللفظة من الستر والتغطية ومنه الجنين 
لاستتاره في البطن والجان لاستتاره عن العيون والمجنون لاستتار عقله وتواريه عنه ومنه سمى البستان جنة ، لأنه يستر بداخله
الأشجار ويغطيها .
* الاسم الثاني : دار السلام : وقد سماها الله بهذا الاسم في قوله :" لهم دار السلام عند ربهم "(الأنعام :127)
وقوله :" والله يدعو إلى دار السلام "(يونس:25) 
فإنها دار سلام من كل بلية وآفة ومكروه وهي دار الله واسمه سبحانه وتعالى السلام الذي سلمها وسلم أهلها ...الخ
* الاسم الثالث دار الخلد: وسميت بذلك لأن أهلها لا يظعنون عنها أبدا كما قال تعالى :" عطاء غير مجذوذ"(هود::108)..
وقوله تعالى :"وما هم منها بمخرجين "(الحجر :48)
* الاسم الرابع دار المقامة :قال تعالى حكاية عن أهلها : "وقالوا الحمدلله الذي أذهب عنا الحزَن إنّ ربنا لغفورٌ شكور (34)الذي أحلنا دار المقامة ِمن فضله لا يمسنا فيها نصب ولا يمسنافيها لغوب ".(فاطر :34،35)
* الاسم الخامس :جنّة المأوى قال تعالى :"عندها جنّة المأوى "وقال عطاء عن ابن عباس : هي الجنة التي يأوي إليها جبريل والملائكة 
وقد قال تعالى :" وأما من خاف مقام ربه ونهى النفس عن الهوى (40) فإن الجنة هي المأوى "
* الاسم السادس :جنات عدن اسم لجملة الجنان وكلها جنات عدن قال تعالى :" جنات عدن التي وعد الرحمن عبادَه بالغيب "(مريم:61)
والاشتقاق يدل على أن جميعها جنات عدن فإنه من الإقامة والدوام يقال عدن بالمكان إذا أقام به وعدنت البلد توطنته وعدنت الإبل أي لزمته ولم تبرح منه 
* الاسم السابع دار الحيوان :قال تعالى :" وما هذه الحياة الدنيا إلا لهو ولعب وإن الدار الآخرة لهي الحيوان لو كانوا يعلمون "( العنكبوت :64) والمراد الجنة عند أهل التفسير قالوا :وإن الآخرة تعني الجنة لهي دار الحياة التي لا موت فيها 
* الاسم الثامن :الفردوس :اسم يقال على جميع الجنة ويقال على أفضلها وأعلاها لأنه أحق بهذا الاسم من غيره من الجنات وأصل الفردوس البستان .قال تعالى :"إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كانت لهم جنات الفردوس نزُلا(107) خالدين فيها لا يبغون عنها حِوَلا(108) "(الكهف :107:108)
* الاسم التاسع :جنات النعيم :قال تعالى :إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات النعيم "(لقمان :8)
وهي اسم جامع للجنة لما تضمنته من الأنواع التي يتنعم بها من المأكولات والمشروبات والملبوسات والصور والطيبوالمساكن الواسعة ...الخ 
* الاسم العاشر المقام الأمين :قال تعالى :" إن المتقين في مقام أمين "( الدخان : 51)
وتعني تلك الكلمة : الآمن من كل سوء وآفة ومكروه وهو الذي جمع صفات الأمن كلها فهو آمن من الخراب والزوال وأنواع النقص وأهله آمنون من النكد والمغص والخروج فجمع لهم بين أمن الطعام والمكان كما ورد في قول الله سبحانه :"يدعون فيها بكل فاكهةٍ آمنين " ( الدخان :55)فلا يخافون من انقطاع الفاكهة ولا سوء عاقبتها ولا مضرتها وأمن الخروج منها فلا يخافون ذلك وأمن الموت فلا يخافون فيها موتاً . 
* الاسم الحادي عشر والثاني عشر : مقعد الصدق وقدم الصدق قال تعالى :" إن المتقين في جنات ونهر (54) في مقعد صدق" ( القمر :54:55) فسمى جنته مقعد لحصول كل مايراد من المقعد الحسن فيها .
أسأل الله جلّ في علاه أن يرزقنا الجنة وما يقرب إليها من قول أو عمل إنه سميع مجيب الدعاء

----------


## أنشودة المطر

بارك الله فيك ..
وأسأل الله العظيم لي ولكنَ الجنة ..

----------


## الراجية رحمة الله وعفوه

اللهم آمييييييييييين

----------


## فتاة التوحيد والعقيده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اللهم أمين 
أخواتي أشكركن وبورك فيكن

----------


## سوما

الحمد ل لله والشكر

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

اللهم ارزقنا الجنة وما قرب إليها من قول وعمل 
اللهم إنا نسألك الإخلاص في العمل 
اللهم استجب اللهم آمين آمين آمين 
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

اللهم إنا نسألك الفردوس الأعلى .

----------

